
How we (kind of but not really) DoS-ed ourselves - xh208
https://www.domcomp.com/blog/how-we-kind-of-but-not-really-dos-ed-ourselves.html
======
grogs
The comments on MongoDB JIRA ticket pretty much sum it up. A hard arbitrary
limit sucks. They say the real limit would be RAM, maybe they should change to
that. If there's a threshold which will impact performance, then just warn..

